
Show HN: An Avatar game with realistic physics - FraserGreenlee
https://fraser-greenlee.github.io/2020/07/08/An-Avatar-game-with-realistic-physics.html
======
crypto-boy-tkn
I have always felt that the world of Avatar has enormous potential for a game
done right. I like what I am seeing.

